# Scottish Prescriptions



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7323062.stm

With free prescriptions in Wales already, and Scotland soon to join them - I wonder when we English will get free prescriptions 

/links


----------

